# Anyone ride at MMA in Meridian MS?



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Meridian Motorcycle Assoc. I was told about this place by some family members who ride there. The fee's are *$50 A YEAR*..:bigok: for the whole family. 800 acres , not much mud from what I hear, but some good trails. Crap... I can't get my crew into CCC for less than $125 a day, and it's not but another 15min driving time from my house. Oh yeah.... no drinking and helmets required.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive heard bad stuff, but it was from people who are only interested in mud... so... If you like trails I think its a good place to go. Once I get another quad lined up One saturday when ya'll are gonna be there let me know. It's not but about 1.5 hours from us.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Ive heard bad stuff, but it was from people who are only interested in mud... so... If you like trails I think its a good place to go. Once I get another quad lined up One saturday when ya'll are gonna be there let me know. It's not but about 1.5 hours from us.


Shoot yeah man!! I'll do that for sure. I looked at the pics and vids they have on the site. The mud that is there isn't much to talk about , but, the trails seem to be pretty good.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its a hour north of my house but i have never been , If you guys go I will meet you up there ,if it sucks we can ride a hour south to my place


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good. I'm going to look at a bike this afternoon. It will be perfect for trails until I put backs on it :rockn: and I plan on keeping those stockers on it for trails.


----------



## JoeBrute (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey folks, I havent been on here in a long time, I joined when the site first started up then somewhere along the line my username and pw got lost (was not recognized by the site), so I had to rejoin. Anyway yall should come check out the Meridian OHV park. I think it was originally for MX but they made trails for atv's. There is not a lot of mud mostly because of the soil type. The powerline there has a lot of sand so it soaks up the water pretty quick. There are some trails that are pretty challenging especially for inexperienced riders. It has a pretty nice camping area with a pavillion and grill. They do have a port a potty but no running water. There is also a public lake that joins the camping area where you can fish. BEWARE of all the broken glass/bottles at the waters edge! They have a hill there called headlight hill, I climbed it once on my brute but dont think I will be trying that again! There are some other hills there but most dont have much of a problem with them but make sure your brakes are good. The desert trail has a lot of whoops and is a lot of fun for kids. Anyway just trying to give a some insight as to what is there. I ride there pretty regular so if you have questions just ask.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ what was your old username?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> ^ what was your old username?


Same name... he means the old site.. Joe bought my Laws... At least, I'm pretty sure it's the same JoeBrute that bought my Laws.. :rockn:

I just picked up my scrambler last night, so I'm ready to ride!


----------



## JoeBrute (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, same ol' Joe. I still have those 29.5's on my bike and they still look about new. Prolly gonna get some other tires and wheels for trail riding. I picked up a honda 300 4x4 a little while back that I have been tinkering with. I put a gear reduction and some 26" sti mud trax with ss12's on it. I kinda got big plans for it but all the maint. cost on the others has sloowed this project!!!! LOL If yall plan a trip to Meridian let me know so I can ride with ya.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will do.


----------

